# Grade 3 AC separation



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

But the good part...you can still make the sammies, heat up the fondue, pour wine...and be the twit bitch for the family vacation. We want pics.

Btw...vibes to your health and welcome


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd be careful with that injury. Took a very similar fall last season (shoulder slam on ice) and it really messed me up without knowing it at the time. They thought it was AC separation at first visit to Sports Orthopedics. They said the MRI would need to wait at least a month for swelling to go down, so I am surprised they immediately took an MRI.

Mine turned out to be a torn labrum, no big deal I thought. Waited a couple months for it to feel a little better, managed to get ~10 days in with the gimpy shoulder. Ached and hurt after riding and had crappy range of motion, but never hurt or noticed it during snowboarding due to adrenaline I assume. Took MRI after the season and surgeon said he will fix it right up in the summer and I will be ready to go again by this season. During surgery he finds my arm bone doesn't quite line up in the socket and almost all the cartilage is gone in the shoulder - most likely due to the misaligned bone they said and also just being an older guy.

Maybe no big deal if you're still in your 20's, but at 46 it really sucks. Total shoulder replacement is only option for me at this point which is what 3 different surgeons have told me.

Best of luck.


----------



## nanofamous (Feb 21, 2017)

I gave a grade 3 in my left and a grade 2 in my right. Both happened in my 20's and I am 42 now. I never had surgery and for the most part they have not really bothered me too much. Mostly I cannot sleep for too long on either one the older I get and too much hard labor like shoveling and heavy lifting have to be taken at a lighter pace. Not really sure that surgery may have been a better option but at the time my doctor did not think so, saying that surgery can sometimes complicate it more but that was in the '90s so some things may have changed as far as surgery goes. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

